# Canter on the road???



## horserider0912 (25 October 2010)

People say that it is bad for horses if they canter on the road. What does it damage if a horse does canter on the road. My horse does not do it. im just asking out of interest! lol


----------



## AndySpooner (25 October 2010)

If your horse is shod never canter on the road, apart from slipping the impact that occurs will seriously damage the feet and legs.

Unshod horses on the other hand can canter on the road quite safely.


----------



## bigboyrocky (25 October 2010)

AndySpooner said:



			Unshod horses on the other hand can canter on the road quite safely.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this... purely because of the the impact on the legs.


----------



## horserider0912 (25 October 2010)

what about like a stoney type road. like a sort of dirt road with stones in it??


----------



## LizzyandToddy (25 October 2010)

Although you should never canter on roads, if in the situation of a fast hard trot, or a canter, most vets well agree that canter is less damaging to the legs. (I'm thinking if horse is spooking or trying to dart away from traffic here, My horse is a bugger for it!)


----------



## horserider0912 (25 October 2010)

LizzyandToddy said:



			Although you should never canter on roads, if in the situation of a fast hard trot, or a canter, most vets well agree that canter is less damaging to the legs. (I'm thinking if horse is spooking or trying to dart away from traffic here, My horse is a bugger for it!)
		
Click to expand...


yeah! my horse does that sometimes! some people just come to close to his bum and he goes nuts! hate it when people don't slow down their cars when they go past you. really annoys me.


----------



## AndySpooner (25 October 2010)

I tend to think that on a tarmac road the impact on a shod horse is probably as bad trotting as cantering, but with unshod horses the impact is less due to the action of the hoof expanding and contracting. When you look at some of the slowed down film it shows the shock waves on shod horses travelling right up the leg, not so when un shod.

With gravel tracks you need to make a judgment.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 October 2010)

At Pony Club it was drilled into us NEVER to canter on a road. I've seen people doing it out hunting and it makes me cringe. 

I'm not a veterinarian but it would presumably cause damage to the pedal bone/navicular plus associated stresses on the legs & hooves generally.

On hard ground, stoney tracks etc, then I would say "if in doubt, hang about". Its just not worth it.


----------



## Kao (25 October 2010)

I've cantered on the road a few times. All unintentional incidents but it happened none the less 
I would NEVER canter intentionally on the road though.


----------



## Eriskayowner (25 October 2010)

I wouldn't canter on the road under normal conditions, and certainly never downhill, but when I was out hunting I would push my horses into canter rather than a pounding trot as the concussion to their legs would be much worse doing a running trot than a lighter canter.


----------



## thatsmygirl (25 October 2010)

The only time iv cantered on the road is out hunting. My vet and farrier has also said that if it comes to a fast trot or canter, your best off cantering


----------



## Mrs B (25 October 2010)

*shrugs* I think it's like the rest of life - everything in moderation.

I have belted down roads out hunting (in truth, couldn't have stopped if I'd tried!), I have eaten butter until it came out of my ears (but not every day) and on several occasions have drunk a month's wine in a night.

But, so far (touches wood*!) I and my horses have all survived.

Hammering my horse day in, day out on tarmac will concuss the joints. Eating butter 4 times a day will raise my cholesterol.

But as far as I am aware, it's life itself that kills you in the end....





*do not pay any attention if you are not superstitious...


----------



## Dizzydancer (25 October 2010)

i think its les damaging if unshod and i personally only do it if horse going balistic iv always thought as others have said a lighter canter is safer for horses than a metally fast trot. I have however cantered on plenty of bridle paths which are quite hard under the top layer of grass/soil/what ever else covers it. mainly as horse has rubbish brakes and i either canter or we have a rearing fit and he falls over!! so i choose canter as i think that must be better for him...people will prob think i should re adjust my brakes but i have tried everything he is how he is and ino that. he has improved since i have worked him


----------



## dominobrown (25 October 2010)

I wouldn't canter on roads shod/unshod or whatever!!!
I don't like trooting fast either, all thats running through my head is.........

SPLINTS, SPLINTS, SPLINTS, windgalls, SPLINTS....


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (25 October 2010)

My first pony used to bolt with me on the road all the time, never seemed to do her any damage... not that I'd recommend bolting on the roads to anyone!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 October 2010)

Lordy no! My first ever hack on a feisty loan TB mare and I tried to get her quarters back in as she was swinging out. Bad me, I used my whip and she bombed off down the road, clunking shoe was my result. Some random workman held her as I twisted it off and led her back to the yard.


----------



## Cuppatea (25 October 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			*shrugs* I think it's like the rest of life - everything in moderation.

I have belted down roads out hunting (in truth, couldn't have stopped if I'd tried!), I have eaten butter until it came out of my ears (but not every day) and on several occasions have drunk a month's wine in a night.

But, so far (touches wood*!) I and my horses have all survived.

Hammering my horse day in, day out on tarmac will concuss the joints. Eating butter 4 times a day will raise my cholesterol.

But as far as I am aware, it's life itself that kills you in the end....

Click to expand...

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## spotty_pony (26 October 2010)

Horses which are shod should never canter on the roads because they are likely to slip. Horses which aren't shod can canter on the roads. Canter is actually less concussive on the horse's legs than trot is.


----------



## EnduroRider (26 October 2010)

I don't see it being any worse to do a nice 'hand' canter down the road than it is to trot out which would therefore be the same speed. I find that if a section of road is slippery then it is slippery at walk, trot and canter!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 October 2010)

I wouldn't canter on the road or on any hard, slippery ground. Can't see the point. A significant cause of arthritis is concussion, so when it comes to roadwork or gravel tracks,barefoot or shod, we walk, there's no hurry.
 Don't mind a brief stint of trot as long as its controlled and soft -and not a ground covering, foot slamming trot.


----------



## LucyPriory (27 October 2010)

Um - big important point missed so far.

If your horse is unshod and has well developed feet with fab digitial cushion et al then the shock absorption/concussion issue is not the big deal that some would have you believe

If your horse is shod or, is unshod with poorly developed feet then they will have much more of a problem.


----------

